# Will a 20 amp fuse hold two 1000 watt lights



## mikey23 (Nov 5, 2011)

Im trying to run 2 1000 watt lights on a 20 amp fuse is it possible or will the fuse blow and is it a fire hazard


----------



## speedy petey (Nov 5, 2011)

That will be fine.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 5, 2011)

What in the world are you using a 1000 watt light for? Go outside and have someone turn that light off and on and see how fast that meter spins.
That one light is more then all the lights in my house.


----------



## speedy petey (Nov 5, 2011)

joecaption said:


> What in the world are you using a 1000 watt light for?


----------



## mikey23 (Nov 5, 2011)

Yes thats exactly what im using it for took forever to figure out how to read what people were saying in here! Thanks for replying so a 20 amp fuse will run 2000 watt lights thank you for your help


----------



## evstarr (Nov 11, 2011)

RofLmfao!!


----------



## mikey23 (Nov 12, 2011)

Whats so funny


----------



## Speedbump (Nov 12, 2011)

If you do the math, 2000 over 115 volts you get 17.39 amps.  That's getting close to that 20 amp breaker.  If you have anything plugged into the same circuit, you could blow it.

I'll bet you can warm the room up with those two bulbs. 

 I wonder what's in the pots?


----------



## JTGP (Nov 12, 2011)

Speedbump said:


> If you do the math, 2000 over 115 volts you get 17.39 amps.  That's getting close to that 20 amp breaker.  If you have anything plugged into the same circuit, you could blow it.
> 
> I'll bet you can warm the room up with those two bulbs.
> 
> I wonder what's in the pots?



 FUN TIMES


----------



## AU_Prospector (Nov 13, 2011)

You better figure out a way to cool the room so DEA dont catch ya with their IR devices.


----------

